# Fowler Road Loco exploded view(s)



## Jack3M (Jul 14, 2018)

I bought a "complete set" of plans from Plastow/Brideport Foundry for the 2" Fowler Road Loco and there is no exploded view and they want another 40 pounds for a book that gives that information.  I have 16 pages of plans for named parts and no exploded view.  

I find this most disconcerting.  Am I out of line?  When I contacted them about this they were quite indignant.  

So, could use some advice and/or a decent exploded view.  Heck I don't know all the part names, so no clue.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 14, 2018)

Jack---Any set of plans labelled as being "complete" should have part details, bills of material, and "general arrangements" to show the location and quantity of the individual parts. Exploded views are not always necessary, as long as the part is clearly identified and shown in the correct place on the general arrangement drawing.--Brian


----------



## Jack3M (Jul 14, 2018)

Brian, no such portions included.  Type of metal for parts is not stated either.


----------



## Jack3M (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry, as in no general arrangement of any portion and no bill of materials.  Buyer beware I guess.


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 15, 2018)

Welcome to the world of model engineering. 99% of plans won't have exploaded views, assembly instructions, you are often lucky to get a general arrangement drawing. I have built two traction engines neither of which had any assembly or exploaded views, it's all part of the fun.

The small booklet of photo's is not that good, you could probably find more images of assembled engines by searching the net these days. As far as I know neither of the books give exploaded views, one is a booklet of photos (old B&W)  The other gives a bit of info on building but more how Plastow himself got into traction engines.


----------



## Jack3M (Jul 15, 2018)

Well darn, a general arrangement would be a big help to me.  At this point it is far over my abilities without reference.  Been searching the internet and not really getting what I need.  Thanks anyhow.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jul 15, 2018)

Try this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0852428057/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 15, 2018)

its just a case of looking for images of similar Plastow Fowlers, Station Road Steam's archive is always a good place to start

https://www.stationroadsteam.com/2-inch-scale-fowler-dcc-showmans-road-locomotive-stock-code-7096/

https://www.stationroadsteam.com/4-inch-scale-fowler-showmans-engine-stock-code-2986/

https://www.stationroadsteam.com/2-inch-scale-fowler-srl-princess-stock-code-7769/

The engine is a R3 class so searching "fowler R3" will bring up some images of full size ones.

Best book on building model traction Engines is "Scale Model Traction Engine Design & Construction" by Edward George, its not that old but is out of print but well worth tracking one down.


----------



## Jack3M (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 16, 2018)

Here are about a hundred pictures of completed Fowler road locomotives.


----------

